
Copyrighting all the melodies to avoid accidental infringement - philips
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJtm0MoOgiU
======
emptybits
An interview, today, with Riehl:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfXn_ecH5Rw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfXn_ecH5Rw)

------
philips
Here is their website: [http://allthemusic.info/](http://allthemusic.info/)

------
crmrc114
Okay, I love this- also it shows major holes in current copyright laws.

~~~
sarcasmatwork
Yes, and Youtube's methods and algorithms they have deployed. They assume the
claimant is the rightful owner.

------
philips
tl;dr the team brute force generate the set of likely melodies and put them on
a hard disk to copyright them.

